# Hopper 40.0 remote



## mbski (Oct 19, 2004)

The 40.0 remote will not control Bose lifestyle V 20. Codes will not work. Anyone know how to get it to work? I've tried learning mode, all codes in lookup, entering misc. codes found on Internet searches. All with no luck. Even tried the old scan method from previous remote models.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

IR must be enabled on the Bose.


----------



## mbski (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes we are way beyond the basics. But thanks anyhow.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Are you trying to use the AUX button? If you are accessing the Remote Manager and inputting the Model number and it is still not working, I suggest contacting Bose to see if they have a code you can use with our remote. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.



mbski said:


> Yes we are way beyond the basics. But thanks anyhow.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

mbski said:


> Yes we are way beyond the basics. But thanks anyhow.


OK. The correct code for your model is AUX 1933. If that doesn't work, then IR is not enabled on your Bose.


----------

